

Mathgen: Randomly generated mathematics research papers - Thrymr
http://thatsmathematics.com/mathgen

======
LolWolf
"Let us suppose I<ϕ" "We say a symmetric ideal equipped with an independent
algebra G is symmetric if it is discretely pseudo-tangential." "Let Z' be a
standard, super-empty functor."

What the hell did I just read? That's awesomely terrible mathematical non-
sense. I'm pretty sure a high-schooler would be able to tell it's utterly
fake...

It's a good laugh, though, for those sentences that _almost_ make sense.

